# Creme Brulee Idea



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

When making creme brulee, I like to change it up at times, so to the cream and egg mixture I added some mint leaves, then I strain out the leaves. Before I pour the mixture into the custard cups I put 6-8 raspberries into each of my custard cups, then pour in the mint mixture and chill over night. Just before serving we put on the sugar and put under your broiler or use you brulee torch

kadesma


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 24, 2009)

I love a good creme brulee, but am too lazy to cook them lol.  Mint sounds like it would make it taste so much better though.  I like to finish off my creme brulees with a little homemade chocolate suace.  Not so much that it coats the whole thing, just a little drizzle.  I love chocolate though, so that might just be me who likes chocolate on almost any dessert.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2009)

themonkeytree said:


> I love a good creme brulee, but am too lazy to cook them lol.  Mint sounds like it would make it taste so much better though.  I like to finish off my creme brulees with a little homemade chocolate suace.  Not so much that it coats the whole thing, just a little drizzle.  I love chocolate though, so that might just be me who likes chocolate on almost any dessert.


I've been toying with making chocolate Brulee, but the chocolate sauce sounds better. Thanks for the idea.
kadesma


----------



## jasonr (Mar 25, 2009)

I like to put a tablespoon or two of chocolate ganache at the bottom of each ramekin for a "two tone" creme brulee. You need to use a ganache that won't get too hard in the fridge though, since the dessert is served cold. I'm going to be making this dessert in a couple weeks for my parents. It was a pretty big hit last year.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 25, 2009)

jasonr said:


> I like to put a tablespoon or two of chocolate ganache at the bottom of each ramekin for a "two tone" creme brulee. You need to use a ganache that won't get too hard in the fridge though, since the dessert is served cold. I'm going to be making this dessert in a couple weeks for my parents. It was a pretty big hit last year.


It sounds  great. Will try it one of these times. Thank you
kadesma


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried a Tahitian Creme Brulee? This is a great great great Creme Brulee.  If you are going to do it then use the actual bean and not the vanilla extract.  It makes a huge difference.  I do like the idea of chocolate on the bottom of the creme brulee....I think that would be a great match up.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 30, 2009)

The last batch I made I used vanilla bean and orange zest in the warm cream, then after bringing the cream to a boil I added white chocolate chips, melted them then mixed it with the eggs. Then strained and put into ramekins and baked. Finish in the usual way with sugar and torch after they have cooled.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 31, 2009)

If you put a raspberry coulis at the bottom of the ramekins, under the custard, will it be ok once baked? Does the baking process mess up the coulis? 

I'm thinking of doing that in place of the ganache.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> If you put a raspberry coulis at the bottom of the ramekins, under the custard, will it be ok once baked? Does the baking process mess up the coulis?
> 
> I'm thinking of doing that in place of the ganache.


I've made one of strawberries, but I put it over the top over the sugar, I don't sweeten the strawberries.Not sure how it would hold up under the brulee.
kadesma


----------

